

NASA successfully launches 5 Jet Stream monitoring rockets  - MRonney
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2012/03/nasa-atrex-rockets/

======
jcurbo
My wife and I went to Chincoteague on vacation once and I had no idea they had
a NASA facility out there. They have a nice little visitors center and info on
the rockets they launch, including schedules. I wasn't able to see one but I
will definitely be heading out there for a launch at some point.

------
tcarnell
I'm sure NASA just invent important sounding work so they can play with
rockets.

...do the Jet Streams 'really' need monitoring? they have probably been doing
fine for years!

